# The Results are IN!



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

So I have my hands on 5 pieces of paper with lab numbers and Dr reports out the wazoo. Enjoy!!! I know what none of these are so many are probably not needed but just in case I will post them all

5/12 Visit

WBC 7.4
RBC 4.68
HBC 13.1
HCT 39.5
MCV 84.5
MCH 28.0
MCHC 33.1
RDW 13.8
PLAT 159
MPV 9.3
Lymphs 27.5%
monos 5.9%
neut 65.0 % 
eos 1.1 %
baso .5%

Sodiuum 140
Potassium 4.4
Chloride 108
Carbon Dioxide 26
glucose 87
Bun 13
Creatinine .08
Calcium 9.4
Alk Phos 53
Total Protein 6.8
Albumin 4.0
Bilitubin .6
*gfr 81* note about average for age 107 then <60 Chronic Kidney Disease <15 Kidney Failure *??!*

chloestrol 207 (high)
triglycerides 97
HDL 37 (low)
Calculated LDL 151 (high) 
AST 14 (low) ALT 21

Free T4- 0.8
TSH 3rd Gen3.07 (high)

5-20 Visit 
WBC 7.2
RBC 4.64
HGB 12.8
HCT 39.3
MCV 84.6
mch 27.7
mchc 32.7
rdw 13.9
plat 167
mpv 9.2
segs 62
lmyph 36
mono 2
rbc morph normal
vit b 12 275
fsh 3.7 
qual hcg negative
prolactin 30 
ths 3rd gen 3.08 high
ebv vca igg- 2899 (0-99 is normal!) 
EVB Nuclear AG 711 (0-99 is normal) 
Ebv early 186 (0-99 normal) 
ebv vca igm 67
vit D 25-19.29


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

Thyroid Sonogram

Right thyroid lobe measures 1.9 x 2.0 x6. the left thyroid lobe measures 2 x 1.4 x 4.8 cm
Multi thyroid nodules are noted in the right thyroid lobe measueing .7 x .7 x .8 cm ajd 
1.4 *1.5 *1.2 in the left thyroid lobe they measure 1.2*.7*1.2 and 1.3*.2*.8 cm there are calcification seen scattered through out the left thyroid lobe.

Impression 
numerous bilateral thyroid nodules the largest measures 1.5 cm and is hypochoic in nature in the right inferior thyroid lobe and 1.3 * .08 in the left mid thyroid lobe. note is made of micro calcification in the left thyroid which can be thyroid carcinoma clinical correlation and follow up are needed


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

FNA results

5 spray fixed smears for pap stain 5 air dried smears for dq stain. fluid for cell block

No malignant cells identified 
Cellular aspirate containing blood, many lymphocytes, macrophages including multinucleated macrophages and follicular cell groups, some of which have a hurthle cell appearance.

Cell Block 
blood lymphocytes and occasional macrophage.

Comment: Cytologic findings suggest chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis, please correlate with clinical laboratory and imaging findings


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Different labs have different ranges. So it's hard to give you much of an impression without ranges. The one thing I can see is that your TSH is high, and I suspect your T4 is low or low in the range, but that's just a guess.

I can see that most of the tests are not specifically thyroid related. Looks as if your doc was trying to evaluate your overall health condition.

What I don't see in your test results are antibody tests, or Free T3 your active thyroid hormone. While your TSH and T4 appear hypo-thyroid, the presence of antibodies could suggest a different scenario.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ScaredAJ said:


> Thyroid Sonogram
> 
> Right thyroid lobe measures 1.9 x 2.0 x6. the left thyroid lobe measures 2 x 1.4 x 4.8 cm
> Multi thyroid nodules are noted in the right thyroid lobe measueing .7 x .7 x .8 cm ajd
> ...


Yep; I don't know if your doc will want to do FNA (fine needle aspiration) or just recommend surgery but either way, the calcification is suggestive of cancer.

Will you let us know? Have you talked to the doc yet?

And by the way and I really hate to say this because you did go to a lot of trouble but we really need the ranges for all those lab results. And they have to be lined up w/ the lab results, not on a separate post as so many do.

Looks like you have Epstein Barr on top of everything else. Goodness.

Bless your little heart but do not worry. You will get through this and will be enjoying good health soon.

And we are here for you at all times.


----------

